# Work light for cyclone rake leaf vac



## dhochst (May 21, 2007)

I've had my cyclone rake now for several years. This year I decided to add a work light to it so that I could operate it at night after daylight savings time ended.

I already had a round work light on the back of my weight box on my Cub Cadet 1864, but I rewired it so I could have each work light on a separate toggle switch, which I added to the dash.

The wiring visible in the pics only looks sloppy because I wanted it so I could still fold up the unit for storage. I have quick disconnects near the light and near where the cyclone rake attaches to the tractor. Everywhere else I have it neatly attached to the frame with plastic zip ties.

I just tried it out tonight and it worked great!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

What a bright idea!  Good job on the install. Bye


----------

